# Winter Trout - Niceville



## h12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Been lurking on the forum for awhile, but this is my first post. I never really fished inshore until this year, but I picked up a flats boat and had a blast this summer. However, I haven't been able to maintain a steady bite since the water cooled down. Is it a lost cause if you aren't tracking the trout into the rivers? Any advice for picking some decent winter spots would be much appreciated.


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

NorthLight Marina in Niceville is hosting a seminar on winter Trout fishing wed. 19 Dec and free food too. Come on down.
Tom


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Crayfishtom said:


> NorthLight Marina in Niceville is hosting a seminar on winter Trout fishing wed. 19 Dec and free food too. Come on down.
> Tom




You beat me to it. 
Seminar starts early for the next few months (6 pm, food at 5:30).


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

*northlight seminar*

you should really plan on attending this weeks seminar.capt phil & sonny granger cover all the bases and the food is fantastic!:notworthy:


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great info, Thanks for posting. Could always use a few more pointers for trout. I`ll be there. Is that the Marina at the bottom of the hill at Hwy 85?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> Great info, Thanks for posting. Could always use a few more pointers for trout. I`ll be there. Is that the Marina at the bottom of the hill at Hwy 85?


That's the one.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

If you guys weren't so far away I would love to attend that seminar!

here's some stuff that works for us during the winter:

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2012/01/wintertime-trout-tacticsdoa-shrimp.html

and a great deal on doa's righht now too!

http://www.doalures.com/store/index.cfm/category/89/3-shrimp-kits.cfm


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Is this seminar open to anyone? I'm in DeFuniak and primarily fish the Choctawhatchee River delta area


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Is this seminar open to anyone? I'm in DeFuniak and primarily fish the Choctawhatchee River delta area



Yes sir. Free and open to the public. No RSVP, no reservations. Get in where you fit in.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, will be there if nothing happens. Thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*seminar*

Thorougly enjoyed the seminar. Must have been at least 75 people there. Good to learn about the CCA. Joined today. Have never been in a large boat storage facility. That alone was an experience. Picked up copy of "Sea Watch" published by CCA. Excellent articles that were very educational. Every recreational angler should consider joining. :thumbup:


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I just ran across this post. I would've liked to attend. Please post again if another seminar comes up.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Apparently they have them every 3rd Wednesday of every month with the exception of this January.


----------



## tim_goblue (May 27, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I just ran across this post. I would've liked to attend. Please post again if another seminar comes up.


 http://www.saltwater-events.com/

Unfortunatly it is not updated for 2013 yet... hope they update it soon, but here is the link anyway.


----------

